# Z2U - Zoom2u Technologies



## System (24 August 2021)

Zoom2u Technologies Limited, through its subsidiaries, has developed intellectual property (IP) in a number of technology products, primarily related to delivery services. The IP in these products has the potential to be expanded to other industries and geographies.

The two key operating businesses of the Group are Zoom2u, which has developed the Platform which provides an Australia wide Marketplace that connects customers with local drivers in their area for fast deliveries; and Locate2u, a business that offers customers a Software as a Service (SaaS) product for delivery and services businesses to manage bookings, optimise routes, track their team (GPS Tracking) and share their live locations with customers, globally.

The Group is well placed to participate in the strong growth being witnessed in the Australian delivery services market, driven by the increase in e‑commerce and the increased outsourcing of delivery services. The global delivery management software market is also growing strongly, driven by the increased automation of delivery management processes route optimisation and vehicle scheduling in order to achieve greater efficiency in delivery operations.

The largest business in the Group, Zoom2u, commenced operations in 2014, and has grown GMV from $0.4 million in FY15 to $11.1 million forecast for FY21F, representing a compound annual growth rate of approximately 76% per annum. Locate2u was launched in late 2020 and is still in its early stage of market development. Part of the funds raised from the Company's IPO will be used to scale up sales and marketing efforts  for both Zoom2u and Locate2u.

It is anticipated that Z2U will list on the ASX during September 2021.









						Express Delivery Courier Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane | Zoom2u
					

Zoom2u is a Delivery platform that connects you with a community of couriers across Australia. Deliver from Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Adelaide and more.




					www.zoom2u.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2021)

*Listing date*15 September 2021 11:00AM AEST ##*Company contact details*http://www.zoom2u.com.au/investors
Ph: 1300 288 664 / +61 9698 5414*Principal Activities*Holding company of the following subsidiaries:
1. Zoom2u, which operates the Platform and the Marketplace;
2. Locate2u, which offers clients a Software as a service (SaaS) product for delivery and services businesses to manage bookings, optimise routes, track their team (GPS Tracking) and share their live locations with their customers;
3. Locate IP, which employs software developers, and;
4. 2u Enterprises, which operates the Shred2u business and markets ad hoc e-commerce web development services and bespoke distribution operations*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*Z2U*Capital to be Raised*$8,000,000*Expected offer close date*23 August 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Foster Stockbroking Pty Limited


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 September 2021)

and trading ... Day One looking healthy

.
Opened at 34c and as far as 41c , now 39c


----------



## noirua (31 July 2022)

ZOOM2U: Https://www.zoom2u.com.au/investors/

Investment Presentation

27th Jul 2022: https://www.zoom2u.com.au/asx-announcements/
Stokopedia: https://www.stockopedia.com/share-prices/zoom-2-u-technologies-ASX:Z2U/news/

A number of insiders bought Zoom2u Technologies Limited stock last year, which is great news for shareholders​26 June 2022








						A number of insiders bought Zoom2u Technologies Limited (ASX:Z2U) stock last year, which is great news for shareholders
					

When a single insider purchases stock, it is typically not a major deal. However, when multiple insiders purchase...




					uk.finance.yahoo.com


----------

